# Shrimp questions



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm a shrimp beginner only having amano in a few tanks and cherry in another. I want to keep a 20 long of shrimp but I'm not sure which type would be an easy and rewarding species. I like how orange rili's look but some of the blues are cool too! Is there anything in particular i should put in this tank to keep these guys happy and healthy? Currently i just toss a waffer in the corner of my tank the shrimps live in and they seem to do fine (i often see baby reds) 

Also are there any other hobbists that breed and sell?

Thanks so much


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Tons of people sell shrimp in livestock classifieds. Shrimp selection of colours is all up to you, all you need is the correct water, some research and you will have all the answers here in this forum.


----------

